

Ask HN:  What are all the  Try  - thewhitewizzard

I have recently seen try Haskell , and others,  but I have never seen a complete list.  Why don't we compile one here?
======
lhorie
<http://tryruby.org/> (Ruby)

<http://www.trypython.org/> (Python)

<http://tryclj.licenser.net/> (Clojure)

<http://tryhaskell.org/> (Haskell)

Did I miss any?

------
gtani
<http://joel.franusic.com/Online-REPs-and-REPLs>

